# P. irminia (Venezuelan Sun Tiger) Sling



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Just put it in a proper faunarium.

Can't wait for it to grow! :2thumb:


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

is that water bowl bigger than the sling?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I take it you're aware these are an arboreal species?


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

JurassicParking said:


> is that water bowl bigger than the sling?


Your eyes are not deceiving you. It is one of the micro bowls that I purchased from TSS. Why do you ask?




Poxicator said:


> I take it you're aware these are an arboreal species?


Yes I am : victory:

To the left of the pic, the foliage climbs up into the top corner of the faunarium where it has now webbed itself a little hide between the leaves and the wall/ceiling.

Anyone actually like the spider? :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Very nice little sling, just got mine home and it seems to have moulted, or at least it's bigger than what I remember!


----------



## un4given (Dec 14, 2009)

stunning species, got loads of them here for sale : victory:


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice one Bam! [and un4given] When I saw what these guys look like as adults I just had to have one. :2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Tango Mike Whiskey said:


> Nice one Bam. When I saw what these guys look like as adults I just had to have one. :2thumb:


LoL I have a fair few of these  they are very pretty as adults, be careful of there bite tho lol and speed as they get bigger :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Tango Mike Whiskey said:


> Nice one Bam. When I saw what these guys look like as adults I just had to have one. :2thumb:


Yeah, same here the colours are just amazing. :flrt:


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Why is it in such an oversized enclosure? It will probably use a corner of that enclosure and fill that corner with web at that size. No need for a waterbowl at this size, especially one larger than the actual T. IMO that T would be better in a deli cup, but that's just my experience. Just ensure it finds its food!


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, I let this little one run onto my finger to transfer it to the faunarium but I'm very disciplined with my larger T's and give them no room for naughtiness! I'm very careful not to let my H. Longipes (possibly H. Von wirthi) or my P. murinus do any of that freaky teleportation stuff. :gasp:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Mez said:


> Why is it in such an oversized enclosure? It will probably use a corner of that enclosure and fill that corner with web at that size. No need for a waterbowl at this size, especially one larger than the actual T. IMO that T would be better in a deli cup, but that's just my experience. Just ensure it finds its food!


It doesn't really matter, mines in a massive tub, bigger than his and it's doing fine. It has webbed up a corner and only stays in there. Also means I don't need to re home it so soon. Mine will be sorted until it's at least 3 inches. :whistling2:


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Mez said:


> Why is it in such an oversized enclosure? It will probably use a corner of that enclosure and fill that corner with web at that size. No need for a waterbowl at this size, especially one larger than the actual T. IMO that T would be better in a deli cup, but that's just my experience. Just ensure it finds its food!


Everyone's a critic :roll:

To answer your questions:

1) Because I feel that it is ready to move on up. In the wild there are no plastic or glass walls.

2) I believe that a small water bowl is fine. In the wild T's will come across pools that are larger than themselves.

3) There are no deli cups in the wild.

I hope you don't mind that I do things different to you? :notworthy:

Did you like the spider or are you just here to troll my husbandry? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Everyone is different with husbandry matters and for the most part the bulk of hobby t's will do just fine however you do things within reasonable limits, I have to admit im not sure I do things the right way but im on a low budget damn it .


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Tango Mike Whiskey said:


> Everyone's a critic :roll:
> 
> To answer your questions:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry, everyone keeps differently. I keep mine the same as you do, I just don't have a water bowl, mainly due to not being able to find where they are sold. :lol2:


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Oderus. Couldn't agree more. [thanks for the von wirthi tip the other day].

My T's are all thriving so I must be doing something right. That said, I'm all up for helpful tips and advice - just not arrogant posts from people that presume that they know it all. 

:lol2:

Bottom line though, I didn't post this pic to have my husbandry critiqued. If I am not sure about something, I'll ask a question. I posted this pic because I thought peeps might like the little spider. I'm sure this is not the first P. irminia sling that the forum has seen, however, and frankly I'm wondering why I bothered. :hmm:


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Bam, thanks for the reassurance. :2thumb:

Check out The Spider Shop. Loads of good kit there and I find the prices pretty reasonable. : victory:


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Tango Mike Whiskey said:


> Everyone's a critic :roll:
> 
> To answer your questions:
> 
> ...


The sling is nice, I remember when mine was that small, it recently molted, again, will have to sex the molt as I reckon it may be male, or just a fast grower!
Good luck, I'd prolly still give the webbing a light mist every now and then for drinking opportunities.
Mez


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Mez said:


> The sling is nice, I remember when mine was that small, it recently molted, again, will have to sex the molt as I reckon it may be male, or just a fast grower!
> Good luck, I'd prolly still give the webbing a light mist every now and then for drinking opportunities.
> Mez


Fair point about the invisible 'walls' in the wild created by the realities of life that are not recreated in captivity.

All my spiders are misted daily so they have the option to drink how they choose. : victory:

It would be great to see your pics of your grown on example. :2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

People are giving you advice, perhaps not directly but questioning you because you're new to the forum. If you decide to take it as bad criticism then perhaps you're missing out on other peoples experience.
Tarantula prefer closed in spaces, and thrive in such, they don't roam huge areas searching for food or water, they live in mini ecosystems where they feel secure and wait in ambush, drinking from the dew or rain that collects in their web and around them.
Your Sun Tiger/P. irminia inhabits moist rainforest of Venezuela, it inhabits tree crevices but in captivity it also has a habit of creating a burrow of tubed webbing that developes from the substrate up as high as your enclosure.
The enclosure you have is more suitable to a terrestrial, although some people put these on their side to create arboreal set-ups.
In a large enclosure there's a possibility your T won't find its food, and nor will it feel secure. That may promote it to run when you open the enclosure. An escaped irminia is not what you want!

You might wish to check up on how others have kept their Psalmos, or read up using reports or books. I'd be bold enough to suggest this, and the pointers people are suggesting, will be of much more value than oh what a lovely irminia you have.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

If I remember what I read rightly _P. irminia _can still be found were trees have been cleared in the old stumps and on embankments (that pub coms may have been Marshall), so long has it can make a tube web I would say it's storted unlike say _P. pulcher_ that could well be "unhappy" a few of the genus are quite opportunistic unlike say avic's


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Post withdrawn.


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

My sling is probably a couple of moults on from yours and its just started showing its unbelievable speed and aggression towards food. It actually shocked me last night, and its colours are starting to come through. I'm hoping its bigger when I get back from Spain


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

These may help give you an insight into their natural habitat, but its worthwhile having a good search.

P. reduncus in natural habitat:
Tarantula (Psalmopoeus reduncus) in rainforest habitat, Costa Rica | Animalsandearth.com

Venezuelan rainforest:
Science Photo Library: stock science and specialist images and footage

Rick West searching for new tarantula species in Venezuela, - Tarantulas, Bird Spiders - Rick West, Arachnologist


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Tango Mike Whiskey said:


> Everyone's a critic :roll:
> 
> To answer your questions:
> 
> ...


I agree with you up to a point and you shouldn't have a problem. In the wild though an AF P.Irminia will have had 500 slings. Lots will be unable to find food and starve to death. Lots will fall into those large pools and drown. Only a handful will make it to maturity. You have 1 sling. We can try as much as possible to make sure that that single sling survives. We can immediatly rule out predation. A smaller container at this size will mean it won't have a problem finding food. No water bowl and light misting will ensure it won't drown. Like I said, you probably won't have a problem, but accidents can happen. Love P.Irminia though and your's looks awesome. Good luck with him :2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I believe sling numbers of just over 100 are more normal, just for your info


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> I believe sling numbers of just over 100 are more normal, just for your info


Aww is that all? I didn't have a clue how many slings a P.Irminia egg sack averages. I guestimated badly it seems. Its a wonder that any of the little blighters make it in the wild!


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Doesn't matter how big the terr' is as long as it builds a hide that it feels secure in, as it will retreat into this. Nice little un, I prefer the s'ling colours to the adult.:flrt:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Stelios said:


> Doesn't matter how big the terr' is as long as it builds a hide that it feels secure in


+1 and all that.

If finding food is a problem just drop it near the spiders web opening or pre kill it, iv reared lots of _reduncus_ _irminia _and _cambridgei _in cricket tub style box's without problems.

Just like many dishs no one uses the same recipe but the outcome can be just as edible, seems that's being forgotten in the days of the "care sheet".


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Mez said:


> Why is it in such an oversized enclosure? It will probably use a corner of that enclosure and fill that corner with web at that size. No need for a waterbowl at this size, especially one larger than the actual T. IMO that T would be better in a deli cup, but that's just my experience. Just ensure it finds its food!





Stelios said:


> Doesn't matter how big the terr' is as long as it builds a hide that it feels secure in, as it will retreat into this. Nice little un, I prefer the s'ling colours to the adult.:flrt:


I'm with u I don't do tiny pots either i keep my 1 inch slings in about 5 inch by 3 inch tubs everything eats and sheds well


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the useful information and experience. : victory:

[it IS pretty though, huh? ]


----------



## Jonesy666 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I like it. Just got one of my very own yesterday.:2thumb:


----------



## rikki446 (Nov 24, 2011)

my female 








amazing tarantula but fast and unpredictable lol while we are on the subject I keep my slings arboreal t's in these with plenty of ventilation as you can see 



reason i keep them in this size enclosure is that i think they can locate prey better or e.g if they feel to disturbed when you open the lid they can catch their prey later if the enclosure is to big they may struggle to do so i personally think that this easier access to food contributes to growth and will therefore help get the spiderling out of its venerable stage were death is more likely to occur


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

As above. I keep my P. irminia's slings very similarly. They love to web and a regular, gentle misting on the web will give them all the water they need. I do not supply a water bowl until they reach sub adult size.


----------

